
Nokia will disable the key feature of its scale - rkwasny
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/22/nokia-disables-pulse-wave-velocity-body-cardio/
======
samsolomon
Apparently, regulation seems to be the reason the feature is being
discontinued. I would have preferred they renamed the feature than removed it
wholesale.

Perhaps, this is a warning sign about the life expectancy of cloud-based
devices. For example, I cannot imagine buying a washing machine or
refrigerator connected to the internet.

------
rkwasny
What's your take on this?

I basically bought a product and now the software update is going to remove
some key functionality.

~~~
skygazer
edit: sorry, this is not directly responsive. I intended to post at the top
level.

I own this scale, and am bummed. I finally figured out how to reliably (as in,
repeatably) get it to work, by first letting it measure my weight, and then
bracing myself against the wall to prevent minute movements that tripped it
up. Without doing this, and instead treating it like a normal scale, it had a
poor track record of successfully making the measurement.

They claim they were not prompted by the FDA, but made an internal decision
based on the possibility the feature would run afoul of regulation in certain
unnamed jurisdictions.

I'm trying to decide the odds that they're being straight forward, or covering
for inaccuracy of the device that they've decided will be a liability.

I wonder that, because I'm curious whether it's worth the effort to prevent
the scale from receiving the destructive update.

